# Rosy Barb acting wierd..



## Shaggy

Let me hear what you pros have to say:

My Rose Barb has been actting sick lately. He/she is swiming upside down, sideways, just can't control his swimming. Is breathing heavliy, and seems arched to one side, his body is bent just a little. Not sure if he got in fight. Doesn't look that way on his gils. Water stats are good, ph is a little low, but I have been bring that back up.

Just not sure. I don't think will last to much longer. Keeps getting worse.

Not sure what else to write for a description. Please let me know what else you may need for diagnosis.


----------



## fish_doc

Sounds like a swim bladder problem. The bladder could be either injured or infected. Your best bet for a attempt at treatment would be to try some of the old green pea trick. 
here is a good link to help you figure out what kind of swim bladder issue he may have.

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_diseases/swim_bladder.html


----------



## Shaggy

Old green pea trick? Now what is that?


----------



## fish_doc

Feed your fish a green pea. 

If you use frozen you cook it up, deshell it, let it cool so it is soft and feed it to the fish. It is a good green food that helps their digestive tract and helps their swim bladder. You may need to smash it up for smaller fish.


----------



## Shaggy

Well he may not eat it. I did read up on your site about epsom salt. That isn't regular table salt right. Non iodide. Right? How many times do a bath him in it?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Lots of things could be causing these syptoms, with swimbladder or spinal injury being high on the probability list. Next comes nitrite poisoning. Next comes gill flukes. Next comes Myxosporan infestation. Next comes neural damage, again either from injury or from internal parasites.

Since you've already ruled out nitrite, I'd concentrate on spinal or swimbladder injury.


----------

